# Blog Posts



## JSZ (Jan 5, 2010)

*New Post: Tuning a Krenov Hand Plane*

Just posted a short article about tuning a wooden hand plane made by James Krenov. Here's the link:

http://jszcbf.wordpress.com/2010/01/08/humility/


----------



## Ecocandle (Jan 2, 2010)

JSZ said:


> *New Post: Tuning a Krenov Hand Plane*
> 
> Just posted a short article about tuning a wooden hand plane made by James Krenov. Here's the link:
> 
> http://jszcbf.wordpress.com/2010/01/08/humility/


Good article, well worth clicking on the link.


----------



## RjGall (Jun 16, 2008)

JSZ said:


> *New Post: Tuning a Krenov Hand Plane*
> 
> Just posted a short article about tuning a wooden hand plane made by James Krenov. Here's the link:
> 
> http://jszcbf.wordpress.com/2010/01/08/humility/


Great Info Jeff thanks for posting


----------



## JSZ (Jan 5, 2010)

*Note by Note*

Just posted a short review of the film Note by Note. There's a lot of hope for craft, and for craftsmanship, to be found in this documentary. Let me know what you think.  Here's a link to the post on my blog.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

JSZ said:


> *Note by Note*
> 
> Just posted a short review of the film Note by Note. There's a lot of hope for craft, and for craftsmanship, to be found in this documentary. Let me know what you think.  Here's a link to the post on my blog.


Thank you for your excellent review and commentary. I'm definitely going to watch this movie. Your comments about the Steinway Piano factor remind me of the Amana Furniture Company in Amana, Iowa. There they make all of their furniture by hand with true craftsmen with many years of experience. Many of the positions in that shop have been handed down from father to son. They offer tours and I recommend that any woodworker who is traveling in the area should stop for a visit.


----------



## JSZ (Jan 5, 2010)

JSZ said:


> *Note by Note*
> 
> Just posted a short review of the film Note by Note. There's a lot of hope for craft, and for craftsmanship, to be found in this documentary. Let me know what you think.  Here's a link to the post on my blog.


Thanks for the suggestion, Rich. The movie is just as much about tradition as it is about music, so there's something in it for everyone.


----------



## JSZ (Jan 5, 2010)

*Tuning a Krenov Wooden Hand Plane, Part II*

Just posted the second article about tuning up one of James Krenov's wooden hand planes. Here's the link.


----------



## JSZ (Jan 5, 2010)

*Photo of Krenov Hand Plane*

In response to a large number of requests, I posted a photo of Krenov's hand plane on my blog. I appologize in advance for the poor quality of the picture; I took it with my cell phone. In the next day or so I will re-shoot with a higher-quality camera and then re-post those images.

Sincere thanks to everyone who has reviewed and commented on the blog and via email.

One more time, here is the link to the post with the photo.


----------



## JSZ (Jan 5, 2010)

*The Perfect Tool*

Every woodworker has a favorite tool. Maybe more than one. Can one of these be "perfect"? I think so. Here's mine.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

JSZ said:


> *The Perfect Tool*
> 
> Every woodworker has a favorite tool. Maybe more than one. Can one of these be "perfect"? I think so. Here's mine.


?


----------



## noknot (Dec 23, 2008)

JSZ said:


> *The Perfect Tool*
> 
> Every woodworker has a favorite tool. Maybe more than one. Can one of these be "perfect"? I think so. Here's mine.


The key that unlocks my shop thats the most important tool I have


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

JSZ said:


> *The Perfect Tool*
> 
> Every woodworker has a favorite tool. Maybe more than one. Can one of these be "perfect"? I think so. Here's mine.


My choice would be bench chisels. They are capable of doing almost anything, unfortunately a little slowly.


----------



## JSZ (Jan 5, 2010)

*Book Review: The Perfect Edge, by Ron Hock*

Here's the link to a short book review of blade-maker Ron Hock's new book *The Perfect Edge.*

If you've read this book I welcome comments and opinions either here or on my blog.


----------



## JSZ (Jan 5, 2010)

*Hand Grinding - The Old-Fashioned Way*

Grinding hand tools doesn't need to be a tool-burning, ear-splitting process. I just posted a blog entry (follow this link) that describes my shop built tool rest used with a hand-cranked wheel purchased on eBay.

Images and a link to obtain a SketchUp model of this setup are found on the blog post. Once you've had the chance to look things over, your comments and questions are welcome, either here or on the blog.

Happy grinding!!

Jeff


----------



## JSZ (Jan 5, 2010)

*Finishing for Non-Professionals*

Finishing a project can be one of the scariest phases of woodworking. Beginning with this post I will pass along some tips and tricks that will improve your finishing skills and take some of the worry out of the process. While I am NOT a professional finisher, I have worked with some of the best, and a lot of what they know we can easily apply in our own shops. If you have a question I will try to answer it in this series of posts.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

JSZ said:


> *Finishing for Non-Professionals*
> 
> Finishing a project can be one of the scariest phases of woodworking. Beginning with this post I will pass along some tips and tricks that will improve your finishing skills and take some of the worry out of the process. While I am NOT a professional finisher, I have worked with some of the best, and a lot of what they know we can easily apply in our own shops. If you have a question I will try to answer it in this series of posts.


Thanks for the post, Jeff. I am looking forward to seeing your next installment. This will be an informative series that will benefit many members of the group.


----------



## JSZ (Jan 5, 2010)

*Finishing for Non-Professionals, Part II*

In the second post in this series, we begin to think of finishing as a process rather than a discrete step in furniture making. Questions and comments gladly accepted and I'll work them into subsequent posts in the series.


----------



## Pawky (Sep 22, 2010)

JSZ said:


> *Finishing for Non-Professionals, Part II*
> 
> In the second post in this series, we begin to think of finishing as a process rather than a discrete step in furniture making. Questions and comments gladly accepted and I'll work them into subsequent posts in the series.


Thank you, I appreciate these posts on finishing and look forward to reading all you are willing to post. Just starting to get into the woodworking more as I'm able to, finishing is definitely a large part of it and there seems to be a ton of information.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

JSZ said:


> *Finishing for Non-Professionals, Part II*
> 
> In the second post in this series, we begin to think of finishing as a process rather than a discrete step in furniture making. Questions and comments gladly accepted and I'll work them into subsequent posts in the series.


Hi Jeff.
Perhaps you could mention: Patience. I read a lot of blogs and forums of how the woodworker doesn't seem to have the TIME to do the proper steps. They are impatient ! I myself, am guilty of this at times (and I know better) applying the stain, doing the wipe off, applying laquer, varnish or acrylic TOO SOON. Even applying the top coats to close together, not letting them dry enough before applying more coats. I know all stains and laquers have different drying times and different methods of applying. The learning process is the experience using each one to find out for yourself those times ! 
Hoping that sharing *my mistakes *helps others to slow down, relax and do it right !


----------



## JSZ (Jan 5, 2010)

JSZ said:


> *Finishing for Non-Professionals, Part II*
> 
> In the second post in this series, we begin to think of finishing as a process rather than a discrete step in furniture making. Questions and comments gladly accepted and I'll work them into subsequent posts in the series.


Canadian:

Patience is clearly a virtue in finishing, and in every other aspect of woodworking. Most of us are fortunate to not have to work at assembly-line speed. In fact, for many of us, woodworking is a way to slow down from the frenetic pace of our daily lives. We get into trouble in the shop when we rush. Sometimes it's a finish that gets messed up, but that's fixable. When rushing get us into real trouble is when it happens around power tools. Some of those incidents are not reversible, and sometimes our woodworking careers end as a result.

Once in a while I have to remind myself that it's often faster to slow down, if you get my meaning!


----------



## JSZ (Jan 5, 2010)

*Finishing for Non-Professionals, Part III*

The third post in this series discusses some of the critical steps woodworkers need to complete as they prepare surfaces for finishing. The role of hand tools and sanding are discussed. Comments and your finishing tips and preferences are welcome


----------



## JSZ (Jan 5, 2010)

*Finishing for Non-Professionals, Part IV*

Here's the link for the fourth post in this series.

We're at the point where the project needs to be assembled, and the care and deliberation you take in this process is going to pay big dividends when we start to apply the finish. With a project this close to completion there is a tendency to rush things - especially if a deadline (like Christmas) is looming. However, a slipup during the assembly process makes finishing much more difficult.

Comments and your own tips are welcome!!


----------



## JSZ (Jan 5, 2010)

*Finishing for Non-Professionals, Part V*

After a lot of work getting the project ready for a final finish, it's time to take the plunge. This post introduces readers to several useful applications for shellac, one of the longest-enduring finishes in a furniture maker's arsenal.

Here's the link.


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

JSZ said:


> *Finishing for Non-Professionals, Part V*
> 
> After a lot of work getting the project ready for a final finish, it's time to take the plunge. This post introduces readers to several useful applications for shellac, one of the longest-enduring finishes in a furniture maker's arsenal.
> 
> Here's the link.


I like shellac as a wood finish. I use it where ever it is appropriate.

Here's some "Internet Wisdom" myths debunked:


The M&M brand candy is *NOT* coated with shellac - according to the manufacturer.


Wood finishing shellac is relatively safe but it is *NOT* refined the same as food-grade shellac or medical-grade shellac.

from a former Clinical Chemist/Toxicologist.


----------



## JSZ (Jan 5, 2010)

*Secrets for Stress-Free Grinding*

After recieving several requests, I've just added a post to my blog with tips that should take some of the stress and worry out of grinding. Here's the link: http://jszcbf.wordpress.com/2011/12/16/secrets-of-happy-grinding/

I hope readers find it useful!

Comments or questions are welcome, here or at my blog.


----------



## jeth (Aug 18, 2010)

JSZ said:


> *Secrets for Stress-Free Grinding*
> 
> After recieving several requests, I've just added a post to my blog with tips that should take some of the stress and worry out of grinding. Here's the link: http://jszcbf.wordpress.com/2011/12/16/secrets-of-happy-grinding/
> 
> ...


Looks a worthwhile read, and I hadf planned to regrind an iron and a couple of chisels today so will put another coffee on and digest your advice, thanks


----------



## JSZ (Jan 5, 2010)

JSZ said:


> *Secrets for Stress-Free Grinding*
> 
> After recieving several requests, I've just added a post to my blog with tips that should take some of the stress and worry out of grinding. Here's the link: http://jszcbf.wordpress.com/2011/12/16/secrets-of-happy-grinding/
> 
> ...


Jeth;

If you're changing the grind angle on any of these tools, use the technique I describe for squaring the end. Give yourself a nice thick blunt end. You will end up removing less steel, and greatly reduce the risk of overheating the steel in the process.


----------



## JSZ (Jan 5, 2010)

*The Value of Time*

We spend good time with our tools, and with wood.

Here are my thoughts on using that time carefully and well.


----------



## JSZ (Jan 5, 2010)

*Flattening Your Tools*

How do you flatten your tools? Glass? A granite countertop? In this blog post I discuss the pros and cons of these surfaces, and suggest some others that might save you a lot of wasted effort.


----------



## timbit2006 (Jan 6, 2012)

JSZ said:


> *Flattening Your Tools*
> 
> How do you flatten your tools? Glass? A granite countertop? In this blog post I discuss the pros and cons of these surfaces, and suggest some others that might save you a lot of wasted effort.


I do it on the jointer table. If you have paper long enough you can span the paper across both tables and clamp one end on the infeed side then lower the table so it pulls away making the paper very tight and flat. I put 120 and higher on the tablesaw. Eventually I will get some granite when I get that #7 I've been wanting for a while now. I have standard size infeed/outfeed on my 6" jointer.


----------

